# Belasteter Spannungsteiler???



## KaiStaudt (21 Februar 2007)

Servus Leute,
ich breuchte mal eure Hilfe bei folgender Aufgabe:

Die Ausgangsspannung und der Laststrom eines festen belasteten Spannungsteilers sollen berechnet werden. Dazu werden die Werte Ue,R1,R2 und RL vorgegeben werden und der Wert von Ua und IL ausgegeben werden.(Zahlenformat:REAL)
R1 und R2 jeweils 100 Ohm
Ue 10V
RL 10 Ohm

.......................... ...............R1llRL 
Die Formel lautet: Ua= Ue* R2 + ( R1llRL )


Kann mir dazu jemand ne AWL geben oder einen hinweis wie ich mit dieser Formel umgehe, weiß nicht wie ich mit diesem Vergleich zu umgehen soll!



Danke für eure Hilfe!!!

Gruß Kai


----------



## Oberchefe (21 Februar 2007)

welcher Vergleich?

Das "||" steht normalerweise für "parallelgeschaltet", Berechnung des Gesamtwiderstands siehe hier:

http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/slt/0110192.htm

(unter "Widerstand")


----------



## Kai (21 Februar 2007)

KaiStaudt schrieb:


> Kann mir dazu jemand ne AWL geben oder einen hinweis wie ich mit dieser Formel umgehe, weiß nicht wie ich mit diesem Vergleich zu umgehen soll!


 
Mir ist noch nicht so ganz klar, was jetzt Deine Frage ist. Brauchst Du die Berechnung der Formel als AWL-Programm für STEP 7?  

Gruß Kai


----------



## KaiStaudt (22 Februar 2007)

ja für S7 breuchte ich ne AWL womit ich diese Formel rechnen kann!

gruß Kai


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (22 Februar 2007)

KaiStaudt schrieb:


> ja für S7 breuchte ich ne AWL womit ich diese Formel rechnen kann!
> 
> gruß Kai



Das ist kein Problem:

Mit S7-Manager einen Baustein öffnen, Menü "Hilfe", Untermenü "Hilfe zu AWL", Unter "Inhalt" das kapitel "Gleitpunktfunktionen" aufschlagen.

Da wird jede arithmetische Funktion genau erklärt.

Auch die 4 Grundrechenarten...


----------



## kpeter (22 Februar 2007)

KaiStaudt schrieb:


> .......................... ...............R1llRL
> Die Formel lautet: Ua= Ue* R2 + ( R1llRL )


 

```
l 1.0
l md 100 // R1  
/R
T md 150
 
l 1.0
l md 104 // RL
/R
T md 154
 
l md 150
l md 154
+R
t md 158
 
l 1.0
l md158
/R
t md 158
 
l md 108 // ue
l md 112 //r2
*R
l md 158
+r
T md 170 // Ua
```


----------



## Kai (22 Februar 2007)

Die Berechnung von kpeter ist leider falsch.  

Hier nun die richtige Berechnung.  

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (22 Februar 2007)

Nachtrag:

kpeter hat scheinbar mit folgender Formel gerechnet:


```
Ua = Ue * R2 + (R1||RL)
```
 
Die richtige Formel lautet aber:


```
R1||RL
Ua = Ue * -------------
           R2 + R1||RL
```
 
Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (22 Februar 2007)

Nachtrag:

Programmkommentar korrigiert.

Gruß Kai


----------



## kpeter (22 Februar 2007)

Kai schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> 
> kpeter hat scheinbar mit folgender Formel gerechnet:


 

OKI

hab ich jetzt was übersehen

er wollte ja diese formel deshalb hab ich es so gerechnet

sollte eigentlich nicht falsch sein
wenn schon als entschuldigung ich hab mir heute was eingefangen und war etwas durch denn wind


----------

